
Ask HN: Command line only CRM's? - curuinor
Are there any? Like, customer relations management. The AND of the people who use CRMs and people who mainly use command line utilities is small, but it has to exist.
======
_RPM
That honestly sounds horrible. Your average CRM probably has a relatively
complex data schema. Can you imagine expressing things that a CRM does in a
single command line statement? Maybe a REPL would be realistic, but when you
say command line do you mean a REPL or something like "crm --create-customer
$name"

------
scrumper
I wasn't able to find any with a few searches. Your best bet might be
something which wraps up the Salesforce.com REST APIs within a REPL-type
environment. I believe there are generic interactive tools for working with
REST APIs which would be a good base to start from.

------
maxxxxx
I doubt you will find any. The intersection between command line users and CRM
users must be extremely small. Maybe you can find one that has a GUI plus
command line support.

------
toomuchtodo
Build a command line interface using an existing CRMs API.

